# Pitbull Attack Today By Our House



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I had met my DW at the gas station and traded cars with her she took the Tahoe home while I gassed up my car. When I made the last corner just before our Cul-de-sac I see my DW's Tahoe parked in the middle of the street and there are people every where. She comes to my window and I'm thinking she ran over someone then I see a dog and think she hit a dog. Well she can hardly talk was almost in tears. Well when she got her composure she tells me that the Pitbull I'm looking at just attacked another dog and almost killed it. She said that a young girl (maybe 16) was walking her dog when this Pitbull ran over and attacked her dog, the Pitbull had a death lock on the smaller dogs head and 4 guys came running over and it took all their might to get the Pit off the small dog. The got it off and Pitbull got back on the smaller dog again.

My DW came around the corner just as after the attack started, the girl was yelling for help my wife started to get out to help when she noticed it was a pitbull so staied in the Tahoe. Thank God there were several men close by to stop the attack. The Pit had no collar and was roaming around, I later found out that one of the guys who pulled it off was the owner someone we know. My wife called the police (she had just got off work from the PD) they sent out 2 officers and animal control and took the dog into quarantine. The pore gilr almost went into shock, luckly a lady down the street (a School teacher) was able to calm her down, she did a great job of getting thing under control. The small dog had it's face tore up on one side and they took it to the Vet but it will be OK.

I know there are people who will defend these dogs and say they are good pets but I'm convinced that they are evil mean dangerous dogs breed to kill. I think they should not be allow to be breed and should not be allowed to live around other people and other dogs. These dogs are most dangerous to other dogs and children but they will kill anyone even their own master. I had a friend who had a Golden retriever mutilated by 2 pits in his own yard in Sacramento and he played hell to get the authorities to do anything about it.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

How horrifying! I will pray for the little girl. I can only magine how traumatized she is. I'll pray for your wife, too, as it must have been awful to witness and not be able to help. I'm certain she did the right thing remaining in the car. Only God knows what might have happened if she'd have gotten out and tried to get the dogs apart!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Well I had met my DW at the gas station and traded cars with her she took the Tahoe home while I gassed up my car. When I made the last corner just before our Cul-de-sac I see my DW's Tahoe parked in the middle of the street and there are people every where. She comes to my window and I'm thinking she ran over someone then I see a dog and think she hit a dog. Well she can hardly talk was almost in tears. Well when she got her composure she tells me that the Pitbull I'm looking at just attacked another dog and almost killed it. She said that a young girl (maybe 16) was walking her dog when this Pitbull ran over and attacked her dog, the Pitbull had a death lock on the smaller dogs head and 4 guys came running over and it took all their might to get the Pit off the small dog. The got it off and Pitbull got back on the smaller dog again.
> 
> My DW came around the corner just as after the attack started, the girl was yelling for help my wife started to get out to help when she noticed it was a pitbull so staied in the Tahoe. Thank God there were several men close by to stop the attack. The Pit had no collar and was roaming around, I later found out that one of the guys who pulled it off was the owner someone we know. My wife called the police (she had just got off work from the PD) they sent out 2 officers and animal control and took the dog into quarantine. The pore gilr almost went into shock, luckly a lady down the street (a School teacher) was able to calm her down, she did a great job of getting thing under control. The small dog had it's face tore up on one side and they took it to the Vet but it will be OK.
> 
> I know there are people who will defend these dogs and say they are good pets but I'm convinced that they are evil mean dangerous dogs breed to kill. I think they should not be allow to be breed and should not be allowed to live around other people and other dogs. These dogs are most dangerous to other dogs and children but they will kill anyone even their own master. I had a friend who had a Golden retriever mutilated by 2 pits in his own yard in Sacramento and he played hell to get the authorities to do anything about it.


I sure hope the dog and the girl will be ok.. I am sure pitbulls have a use, just can't seem to put my finger on it....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been around one pit bull dog that was one of the nicest dog I've ever been around...but then I read about all these horrible ones, that quickly outweighs the one nice one.

I know you can raise a dog to be friendly, but it just seems the DNA is a bit tweaked.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

We now own our 2nd Doberman, both females, and both have been absolutely docile, loving, devoted, smart, friendly and great all around family pets. And, because we live outside the city limits, they do make good watch dogs, people seem to be naturally cautious around them. That's all well and good. But, when our kids were small, and we brought home the first dobie pup, who would snuggle up, and nap with the kids, play, wrestle ... did everything with our little guys, my Dad tried to warn us about how "someday they'll turn on you." It never happened. It's been all good.

Obviously, some dogs have certain reputations, deserved or not.

I am one who has no appreciation for pitbulls. To me, they are like killer bees, or the bully in school - unpredictable, overly aggressive, overly protective. Often times, they are not just defensive, but offensive. They look for trouble. From your brief description, it sounds as though this dog was not defending his territory, but saw an opportunity for a confrontation and took it.

I suppose pitbulls have a use, if you've got a marijuana operation growing in the back 40.

Every pitbull should come with a liability and responsibility contract. Owners should be accountable. Seems like these "attack" stories by pitbulls are just too frequent.

For fear of further offending any pitbull sympathizers, I'll shut up now.

(The opinions expressed herein, do not not necessarily reflect the view, attitudes, or opinions of the management, their affiliates, or subsidiaries.)
(This OB poster, is not in the business of rendering legal, financial, medical, or other advice.)


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Even Germany, a country well known for its dog-loving culture, has restricted the ownership of Pit Bulls as well as several other breeds. Breeding is highly restrictive and owners of dogs known for their aggressiveness must submit their pets to temperment testing. I think we should do something similar here.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1. That is a prime example why Texas has a very liberal Concealed Handgun License law -- it would not have taken four men to pull that dog off that little one -- only one .40 158 gr Hollow point...

2. And that story is a prime reason we have lawyers -- to insure that little girls and their dogs can walk down the street unharmed...and to make sure when bad things happen to good people cuased by the actions of bad people's dogs - that the bad people pay for it...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of the dog. Glad it will be ok - eventually. The girl will have THAT memory for a long time.

Hope the PitBull owner has to pay pllenty for this one.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> So sorry to hear of the dog. Glad it will be ok - eventually. The girl will have THAT memory for a long time.
> 
> Hope the PitBull owner has to pay pllenty for this one.


Well we found out today that the owner had been walking his dog while following it in his SUV. So the Dog is running loose while this idiot is following him in his SUV and he has no control of the dog at all.

Now here is the real kicker seem the guy is drunk so while the police are taking a report the smell alcohol on him give him a sobriety test and he fails and is arrested for DUI. So both the Dog and master (idiot) get taken in.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

What a shame. Ever notice that most of these dangerous Pits are usually owned by IDIOTS! They can be a very loving breed, but unfortunately can become killing machines in the wrong hands.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

In my eyes, all a Pit Bull is good for are Junk Yard Dogs!!!

They are not







of a pet, should be outlawed.. But you cant beat em guarding a Junk Yard! I feel a person should have good legal reason to own one. This is the only reason that comes to my mind..

Carey


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> So sorry to hear of the dog. Glad it will be ok - eventually. The girl will have THAT memory for a long time.
> 
> Hope the PitBull owner has to pay pllenty for this one.


Well we found out today that the owner had been walking his dog while following it in his SUV. So the Dog is running loose while this idiot is following him in his SUV and he has no control of the dog at all.

Now here is the real kicker seem the guy is drunk so while the police are taking a report the smell alcohol on him give him a sobriety test and he fails and is arrested for DUI. So both the Dog and master (idiot) get taken in.
[/quote]

Well, now there are 2 things in this story that should be neutered....

Best bumpersticker I ever saw was "Stupidity should be painful" - problem is, it is, but not for the idiot, for everyone around them....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well new update, I found out the owner blew a .24 over 3 times the legal limit. I can't believe he could still maintain, I mean the guy seemed normal to me and the whole time he was plastered.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like this could be the start of a heap of trouble for the guy.

Still he has to pay through the nose for all the trouble his dog caused.


----------

